# Heures d'accueil / semaine



## CINDY NOUNOU (25 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, je commence juste en tant qu'assistante maternelle. 
J'ai actuellement des parents qui me demande une garde du Mardi au samedi de 8h30 à 18h30 ? 
10h/jour  soit 50h/semaine
Est ce que j'ai le droit de travailler 50h ou plus par semaine ?
Merci de m'éclairer parce que j'entends oui non peut être .....


----------



## Catie6432 (25 Novembre 2022)

Non. Pas plus de 48h. Reportez vous à la convention collective. Le volume horaire travaillé sur une année ne doit pas être supérieur à 2250 heures. Il y a beaucoup de discussions sur ce sujet sur le forum. Vous y trouverez les informations sur votre question.


----------



## CINDY NOUNOU (25 Novembre 2022)

D'accord merci . 
Donc 48h /semaine tous contrat ?  
Parce que la ce serait du mardi ou samedi 9h -18h30.   47,5h /semaine 
Et j'ai un bébé aussi qui me demande du lundi au vendredi 9h- 18h 
Donc j'aurai 9h de plus le lundi ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (25 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

Attention aux attraits de prendre les contrats parce que vous débutez. 

Tous contrats condondus il est impossible de depasser 2250h d'accueil par an.

Là 6 jours semaine d'accueil franchement c'est trop, vous n'aurez aucun temps libre.


----------



## Catie6432 (25 Novembre 2022)

Ouch ! 6 jours d'accueil par semaine ! Énorme !


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (25 Novembre 2022)

60h d'accueil par semaine ! Il faut bien réfléchir !  Pour moi c'est nuisible à la qualité de l'accueil.


----------



## CINDY NOUNOU (25 Novembre 2022)

Oui ok donc faut que je fasse un choix . Oui ce n'est pas possible d'avoir qu'un jour de repos /semaine .
Faut que je choisisse entre les 2 parents


----------



## angèle1982 (25 Novembre 2022)

Vous êtes d'accord pour le samedi ? tous les samedis ? si vous avez des enfants ... et quand faire vos courses etc ... maintenant si vous êtes seule et plus d'enfants à la maison pourquoi pas ??? donc attention de ne pas accepter et de le regretter rapidement ... car je suppose que le lundi vous avez d'autres enfants en accueil ?


----------



## B29 (25 Novembre 2022)

@CINDY NOUNOU 
Votre éventuel futur contrat est-il en année complète ou incomplète ?
Il faut avoir au moins deux jours de repos dans la semaine sinon vous allez droit au mur.


----------



## stephy2 (25 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Vous pouvez aussi proposer des contrats en année incomplète


----------



## Griselda (25 Novembre 2022)

Autre point non négligeable: l'accueil le samedi et/ou le dimanche en journée est soumis à l'obligation d'avoir une place en Horaire Atypique formulé sur ton Agrément. Si cette mention ni figure pas, tu n'as pas le droit d'accueillir le samedi.

Je te conseille de bien lire notre CCN puis de te faire des études de cas en comparant ce qu'on te demande avec les textes qui nous regissent pour voir la faisabilité et la contrainte que ça représente.


----------



## Griselda (25 Novembre 2022)

Il y a 20 ans, je debutais, n'ai pas compris pourquoi une Maman ne trouvait pas d'AM pour accueillir son enfant le samedi, j'ai accepté de le faire, d'autant qu'à prioris je n'avais pas d'accueillis le mercredi (ouf!). Mais la réalité est que d'un point de vue familliale d'abord et social non le samedi n'est pas un jour comme les autres alors si tu peux, veux le faire ne le fais pas pour le minimum.

De plus tu es obligée d'avoir minimum 35 heures de repos consécutif hebdomadaire tous contrats confondus: pour accepter un samedi il te faudra alors ne trouver que des contrats sans le lundi selon l'horaire de fin du samedi avec celui ci. Le hic c'est que statiquement tu auras plus de demande du lundi au vendredi que du mardi au samedi donc tu risque de te tirer une balle dans le pieds toute seule... Laisse toi le temps de la reflexion... à voir aussi si ces Parents travaillent vraiment TOUS les DEUX le samedi???


----------



## CINDY NOUNOU (25 Novembre 2022)

Horaire atypique ? Pour travailler le samedi ? Personne ne m'en a parlé !!!


----------



## CINDY NOUNOU (25 Novembre 2022)

Oui les 2 parents travaillent le samedi et c'est en année complète


----------



## stephy2 (25 Novembre 2022)

Comme tu commences seulement, regarde ton agrément pour voir ce qui est indiqué dessus! De plus, les horaires atypiques ont changé je crois d'après un post qu'il y a eu il y a quelques temps.


----------



## Catie6432 (25 Novembre 2022)

Oui. Maintenant c'est avant 8h et après 18h pour les nouveaux agréments ou renouvellements.


----------



## Griselda (25 Novembre 2022)

Reprends ton dossier CERFA que tu as rempli, il est National, si tu n'as pas coché la case qui dit que tu souhaite accueillir en HA c'est que tu ne peux pas sauf en faisant modifier ton Agrément. Ton Cerfa précisera que les HA sont du lundi au vendredi avant 7h et après 20h + samedi, dimanche et jour férié. Si tu as rempli le dernier CERFA (depuis septembre je crois bien) c'est tout pareil sauf que c'est du lundi au vendredi avant 8h et après 18h si les collègues confirment.


----------



## assmatzam (25 Novembre 2022)

Oui les horaires atypique sont désormais en dehors de la plage horaire 8h00 18h00 du lundi au vendredi

Nouveau Cerfa*05

Si vous souhaitez accueillir le samedi le dimanche ou les fériés il faut que vous ayez un agrément en horaire atypique sinon ce 'e sera pas possible


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Novembre 2022)

dire aux parents PAS le samedi car vous n’auriez pas vos 2 jours de congés. 

Et c’est bien appréciable.

Ils engagent une baby-sitter et ils peuvent maintenant il me semble obtenir 50% d’aide 

Qu’ils regardent sur internet


----------



## kikine (25 Novembre 2022)

CINDY NOUNOU a dit: 


> Oui les 2 parents travaillent le samedi et c'est en année complète


impossible c'est illégal, ça dépasse largement le nombre d'heure max autorisé par bloc de 4 mois et ça dépasse aussi les 2250h par an


----------



## Tatynou1 (25 Novembre 2022)

assmatzam a dit: 


> les horaires atypique sont désormais en dehors de la plage horaire 8h00 18h00 du lundi au vendredi



Bonjour,
donc ça veut dire que si j'ai un contrat de 07h30 à 18h30 le L + M+ J + V et que sur mon agrément s'est juste écrit "type d'accueil : journée" , je ne peux PAS accepter ce contrat ?????????


----------



## Catie6432 (25 Novembre 2022)

Votre agrément actuel fait foi. Il est certainement sur la base des anciens horaires non atypiques : de 7h à 19h. Vérifiez votre CERFA. 
Lors de votre prochain renouvellement ils passeront de 8h à 18h. Il vous faudra donc demander un agrément en horaires atypiques si vous commencez avant 8 h et terminez après 18h. 
Mais dès maintenant comme auparavant,  travailler un samedi réclame un agrément en horaires atypiques. Il faut également respecter le temps de repos quotidien et hebdomadaire légaux.


----------



## B29 (25 Novembre 2022)

Sur le Cerfa 04, les horaires sont 7h/20h.


----------



## Tatynou1 (25 Novembre 2022)

OK oufffffffff🥴 

Merciiiiiiiiiiiii les filles 🌹🌹🌹🌹🌹🌹


----------



## Tatynou1 (25 Novembre 2022)

oui sur mon cerfa c'est noté "avant 07h00 - après 20h00" donc c'est bon pour moi jusqu'au prochain renouvellement


----------



## Catie6432 (25 Novembre 2022)

Tatynou1, 🎉🥳 !


----------



## birdy (28 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, pour l'accueil 8h/18h, j'ai posé la question à ma référente et j'ai le droit d'accueillir avant 8h ou après 18h, j'ai eu une réponse écrite. Il faut appeler votre pmi.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour Birdy il faut surtout que ce soit noté sur votre agrément.


----------



## cicibelle33 (29 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
je suis assistante maternelle j'accueille une enfant 52 heures par semaine donc je ne vois pas 50 heures c'est pas énorme non plus c'est sur 5 jours 10h par jour et excusez-moi mesdames mais un moment faut arrêter et savoir se lever le matin alors oui effectivement sa peut être sur ,je fais des  horaires atypiques et je trouve que plusieurs nounous ne font plus rien pour d'aide aux parents qui font des heures de dingue et qui ont besoin d'un mode de garde comme nous on a besoin de montrer que notre métier est professionnel et que nous pouvons aider beaucoup de parents donc Cindy faite le moi sa toujours passer


----------



## assmatzam (29 Novembre 2022)

@cicibelle33 vous trouvez sincèrement qu'un contrat de 52 heures par semaine ce n’est pas énorme ?

Vous plaisantez j'espère 
Ce n'est pas parce que les parents on des horaires de dingue que nous sommes corvéables à souhait et devons accepter tout et n'importe quoi
Ce n’est pas parce que l'on refuse de travailler plus de 45 heures par semaine que nous ne sommes pas des AM qui compatissantes au besoins des parents

Mais les besoins de l'enfant sons plus importants que ceux des parents à mon sens

Il faut remettre l'église au milieu du village 

Si pour vous travailler 52 heures est normal et bien c'est qu'il y a une erreur
Si le temps de travail a était limité à 48 heures par semaine grand max par période de 4 mois c'est pour une bonne raison
Désolé de vous le dire mais vous ne pouvez pas etre au maximum de vos capacités en travaillant 52 heures par semaine sauf si vous n'avez qu'un seul enfant en accueil et encore

Je travaille du lundi au vendredi de 8h00 à 18h00 avec 4 enfants 
J'ai donc une amplitude de travail de 50 heures hebdo
Mais,  3 enfants ne viennent que 45 heures et un autre 40 heures

Et bien je peux vous assurez que c'est du sport si on veut fournir un accueil de qualité
Plus les années passent et plus je réduis mon amplitude de travail à 45 heures car un moment le corps et l'esprit n'arrivent plus à suivre


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Novembre 2022)

Cicibelle33 d'accord avec vous je l'ai fait pendant 7 ans 50h par semaine il y a une dizaine d'années les PE papa et maman avaient des horaires de fous et du trajet et j'étais là pour eux ! à l'époque je ne savais pas cette histoire de 2250 h à ne pas dépasser mais si je leur avais dit NON ils auraient été voir une collègue qui auraient signé avec eux ... déjà que c'est galère de trouver de bons contrats et de bons PE ... les enfants ont 13 ans et 10 ans et nous sommes moi et tonton nounou (oh le vilain mot lol) sommes toujours invités pour leurs anniversaires ... et je précise que les enfants tout comme moi n'étions pas plus fatigués que cela !!!


----------



## assmatzam (29 Novembre 2022)

Et savoir etre professionelle c'est justement savoir dire NON aux demandes démessurées


----------



## Pioupiou (29 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

Le formulaire de demande d'agrément d'assistant maternel, numéro CERFA n° 13394*05 (  remplace le formulaire  CERFA n° 13394*04)


	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


----------



## B29 (29 Novembre 2022)

@cicibelle33 
Vous travaillez 52 heures par semaine ok
Si c'est en année complète vous dépassez les 2250 heures par an.
Si c'est en année incomplète, c'est plus facile à gérer. 
Personnellement en ce moment je fais plus de 50 heures par semaine (novembre) mais heureusement que ce n'est pas le cas tout le temps.
A un moment, il faut savoir dire stop.
Nous avons le droit d'avoir une vie privée. 
Sinon, nous ne vivons plus entre le travail, le ménage...
Je me lève tous les jours à 5h30 et même si je ne travaillais que 40 h/semaine je ne me considériez pas comme fainéante .
A chacune son rythme.


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Novembre 2022)

Et surtout, les règles sont les mêmes pour tous. Content ou pas si sur la route la vitesse est limitée à 80 cela d'impôts à tous.


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Novembre 2022)

S'impose et pas d'impôts ! 🙃


----------



## assmatzam (29 Novembre 2022)

Pour pouvoir accueillir 52 heures il faut etre sur 43 semaines max
Sinon vous ne respectez pas notre convention collective et vos contrats sont illégaux

Je préfère etre sur 45 heures et 52 semaines 
Plutôt que d’être sur 52 heures et 43 semaines

En plus cela me permet de dégager un salaire max plus important 
946 euros en AC pour 45 heures par semaine
774 euros en AI pour 52 heures par semaine

Et j'ai plus de chance de trouver des contrats en travaillant sur 52 semaines que sur 43 semaines
Car très peu de parent employeur ont 9 semaines de congés chaque année

Et oui le travailler plus pour gagner plus ne marche pas pour les AM
Nous c'est travailler plus pour gagner  moins 

Ou est l’intérêt ?????


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (29 Novembre 2022)

Dire que 52 heures par semaine ce n'est pas beaucoup ??

Ben oui pendant 2 ou 3 ans...Et ensuite ?  Quand à l'argument des pauvres parents qui bossent !    Oui bien sûr,  c'est toi aussi qui bosse quand eux sont en congés et qu'ils te déposent chéri trésor d'amour à 7h du matin et qu'on te dis out là nous on est en repos, on retourne se coucher !

Tant qu'il y aura des ass.mats qui pensent être un substitut parental et non une assistante maternelle on n'y arrivera JAMAIS !


----------

